# HEAVY DUTY - Mike Mentzer



## BEAST (Jul 23, 2002)

And what about this system? I have super results!!! Do somebody train with this syst.???


----------



## Mikes1 (Jul 23, 2002)

I used the heavy duty II system for 7 months.
The only thing i changed was the days between workouts. I trained every monday and thursday.
Now i've started the "old" heavy duty training m/w/f.
I don't think i'll ever go back to multiple sets.

Mike


----------



## crunch (Jul 23, 2002)

I wanted to but ever since he passed away I can't get my hands on any of his books.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 23, 2002)

I hear alot about it but i have never seen any basic program that he made. I enjoy workouts that are high energy and fast paced.


----------



## BEAST (Jul 24, 2002)

I did buy his book in Germany, so I think in USA, CANADA, or whatever is it no problem. This book is called heavy duty and is great. You can buy this book in BBshops on the net too. 
Yo Yo


----------



## Nick666 (Sep 21, 2003)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum and I'm looking for information on the Heavy Duty system.

BEAST and Mike1, can you please describe a little bit more the frequency and the routine you follow.

I read http://www.smartbodybuilding.net/training/references/hd_faq.htm

and it does not explain exactly Pre-exhaustion  sets. Do they need to be done to failure, or not?

How is it possible to accurately increase the weight on a set after a pre-exhasution set? I mean, how can I accurately measure that I got stronger?

Do you think HD is more effective than standard HIT?

I would appreciate any input from people who have tried HD. thx


----------



## Mikes1 (Sep 21, 2003)

I follow the routine listed on the site you have found, but i have added db rows after deadlifts and shoulder press on shoulders/arms day.

I think they have made a mistake calling it a pre-exhaust set. What they meen is superset at which you pre exhaust the muscle doing the isolation movement before the compound. This way you will not stop the compound movement when your weakest link gives out, but only once you have totaly exhausted (failure) the muscle being worked.
Example.
doing flys or pec dec to failure superseted with incline presses to failure, will ensure that you have totaly fried your chest, and you will not stop because your tris failed.

Increasing the weight is no different with HD. Once you get to the desired reps for an exercise you increase the weight.
Sometimes i increase the weight only for the first exercise of a superset, sometimes only for the second and rarely for both at the same time.
The only way to know that you got stronger is if you lift more weight, or if you lift the same weight for more reps.
Sometimes with supersets, when i increase the weight for the first exercise, the reps for the second one go down by a rep or two, but the next time i do the same workout they go back up again.
If i was you, i'd start a training log and try the workout for a month and see what happens.

The frequency is something you need to work a litle and see what works best for you. 
Usually i do legs on monday and on thursday i do either chest/back or shoulders/arms.

Its almost 1 in the morning over here, i'll check back again tomorow in case i missed something.

Mike


----------



## Nick666 (Sep 21, 2003)

Thanks Mike for your explanations.

Can you just tell me if HD has worked better for you than standard HIT, and if you hit plateau less often with HD.

The db rows you added, are they supersetted with deadlifts or not? The shoulder press, are they done in superset with another set?

Why did you make these modifications?

thx


----------



## Mikes1 (Sep 22, 2003)

I don't know what you mean by standard HIT, but i haven't used any other hit routine. I've been doing this routine for almost 2 years now, and i've never hit a plateau for more than 2 weeks.
None of the exercises i added are supersets.
As you know, the rutine is extremely low volume and i wanted to make sure that i hit the muscles enough and in all possible ways. That's why i added the 2 sets.

Mike


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 22, 2003)

hi
    well  can any one plz tell me that which type of system arnold did at the time of his prime.


----------



## Nick666 (Sep 22, 2003)

What type of system? what do you mean exactly? what type of steroids? D-bol I think.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 23, 2003)

i mean what type of training stragety arnold likes to do in his era of prime. eg (hign reps or low reps or rest pause etc)


----------



## prophet (Sep 23, 2003)

oh no, the mentzer workout is beginning to invade this board.. i'll stick with my rountine since i'm gaining.. who knows, maybe i'll give hit a shot when/if i plateau


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 26, 2003)

u r right WE MUST FOLLOW OUR OWN ROUTINE.


----------



## gopro (Sep 26, 2003)

My training has been very much influenced by Mr Mentzer. I have used his system to the tee with very good results and now just incorporate many of his overall theories, along with my own and a few others' that I respect, into my current program.

Mentzer was a very very important contributer to training theory.


----------



## rburton (Sep 26, 2003)

If you are interested about Mike Mentzer's work, you can purchase his books/videos from www.mikementzer.com or from www.highintensity.net. I use his system, and I have had excellent results.


----------



## rburton (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nick666 *_
> Thanks Mike for your explanations.
> 
> Can you just tell me if HD has worked better for you than standard HIT, and if you hit plateau less often with HD.
> ...



HIT is a theory that is based on abbreviated training; Heavy Duty is a system that is derived from HIT theory. 

In brief, HIT is predicated on infrequent workouts, complete recovery, and training to failure. Heavy Duty utilizes these principles, as well as other principles.

To learn more about HIT theory, go to www.cyberpump.com. To learn more about Heavy Duty, go to www.mikementzer.com or www.highintensity.net. If you would like to learn about additional HIT workout systems, see www.hardgaineronline.com , www.natuarlstrength.com, and www.superslow.com


----------



## Mex (Sep 26, 2003)

I bought his book "High Intensity Training, the Mike Mentzer Way". It has many principles that I had been thinking about for years. I've also read the SuperSlow theories. I've developed a workout for myself (I don't follow the suggested workouts because I have an injured back - I couldn't do bent over lifts for instance)

Now I work out once a week, and I'm seeing results. It's amazing. I'm not developing as fast as I could, I guess, but for the time investment (once a week! 45 minutes!) it's a marvel. I've dropped like 20 pounds of fat and maintained my muscle. Now I'm looking for diets that will help me bulk up a bit and keep the fat away. I gain and lose very easily I guess.

The only thing lacking in the book is that I didn't see any specific diet, but oh well. It also focuses a whole chapter for bodybuilding posing and all, which I really don't care about.

I agree with Mike that dips are like the upper-body squat. It's a great exercise!


----------



## Mex (Sep 26, 2003)

BTW the book I mentioned is supposed to be the last one he wrote before he died, so it probably has more refined information than the old Heavy Duty books.


----------



## rburton (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mex *_
> BTW the book I mentioned is supposed to be the last one he wrote before he died, so it probably has more refined information than the old Heavy Duty books.



Mentzer addresses some topics in this work that are not addressed in his other books, but I still prefer the HD II book to his other writings.

Like you, Mex, I train once per week, but for only 15 min. Moreover, I have been able to gain strength while losing bodyfat by following the consolidated workout along with a healthy, low calorie diet.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 28, 2003)

HI
     I VE ALSO ASKED THIS BEFORE CAN ANYONE TELLME WHAT TYPE OF TRAINING SYSTEM ARNOLD FOLLOWED.


----------



## rburton (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ahsan *_
> HI
> I VE ALSO ASKED THIS BEFORE CAN ANYONE TELLME WHAT TYPE OF TRAINING SYSTEM ARNOLD FOLLOWED.



In his book The Encyclopedia of Modern Bodybuilding, Arnold discussed several training programs. In short, he followed a double-split program, training six days per week, working each bodypart either two or three times weekly, with high volume.


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 28, 2003)

ok
thx rburton


----------



## Mikes1 (Sep 29, 2003)

Do you think that H.D. would be any good on a cycle of prohormones/prosteroids or not? I'm asking this, because i always hear people saying that when you are on cycle you should increase training volume.

Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 29, 2003)

YES LIKE ARNOLD U MUST INCREASE UR VOLUME


----------

